# 370Z



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

370Z Coupe GT Manual now £28,000. Very good value for a very capable car, IMO.

Joe


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Wouldn't you much rather a brand new TT? I know I would.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd take the Z


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Wouldn't you much rather a brand new TT? I know I would.


Same here Richie


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

richieshore said:


> Wouldn't you much rather a brand new TT? I know I would.


Personally the new TT has no attraction for me . I've owned the same iconic TT for 11 years with no desire to change to ANY other car  I'm not sure about the price of a new TT but surely with any kind of spec it would be about £10,000 more than a new 370Z GT? (I've experienced an extended road test in the 370 GT). The so-called extras on the TT are in the thousands from memory. Do you know by chance what a fully loaded TT costs?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Obviously, if cost is not in the equation then the flood gates are open. Personally merit comes first, then cost.

Joe


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

My TT is what I would say is all the TT you would ever need, if ordering again I may have added extended leather just to be flash, but other than that it's the 2.0 TFSI has, 19" alloys, Bose, xenon's, DRL LED's, Leather, MFSW, iPod dock, climate control, 6CD changer, and came to £27,500.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I refuse to pay more than £10k for a car with front wheel drive, so the TT's in that price range are out.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

richieshore said:


> My TT is what I would say is all the TT you would ever need, if ordering again I may have added extended leather just to be flash, but other than that it's the 2.0 TFSI has, 19" alloys, Bose, xenon's, DRL LED's, Leather, MFSW, iPod dock, climate control, 6CD changer, and came to £27,500.


That's a very good price. The problem is in the words "all the TT you would ever need". Your example is not a back-to-back comparison but I applaud your wisdom 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Richie

...and how much would extended leather be?

Joe


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

TTCool said:


> Richie
> 
> ...and how much would extended leather be?
> 
> Joe


£355. I'm not sure the exact spec of the 370z gt but from a quick search online it looks very similar? Obviously the TT is a tiny bit slower but then you gain about 15mpg and nearly half your tax bill each year.

It all comes down to taste and opinion I guess - in my opinion, the TT is a far better deal, but then that's why I bought one.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the quattro that lures me to the TT over the competition. Not really sure of the point of the FWD MK2 - unless you really want an active spoiler.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A quick search for the price of a TT is showing £36,000 for the Quattro, with an engine, but without the 'extras'. From memory, JC muttered something like £6,000 for the kind of spec we all would like. I could be wrong. The reason for muttering under his breath was because he was embarrassed by the cost of the 'exrtras', he said. Does anybody remember the Top Gear test and pricing of the TT?

There isn't anything you can add to the spec of the 370Z GT. As things stand, a 370Z GT would be my second choice of ownership from a drivers point of view. I'm just trying to say how capable the 370Z GT is as a car, at the price, without any marque prejudice.

Beauty and taste must be in the eye of the beholder...or I would be on the shelf right now :lol:

Joe


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Not sure where you got 36k from, the TTS isn't even that much and that's pretty much fully loaded. £29,400 is the list price for the base 2.0 TFSI TT with quattro and S-tronic, personally I've driven quattro albeit in a diesel but really couldn't tell any difference, maybe in the snow and rain it might help a bit but I really don't understand when people say the FWD is pointless? It's fantastic!

And we all know that most of what clarkson says is bollocks!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

You must be right about prices. I haven't really done a proper search. JC talks the language of a 12 year old. He is one of three cocks and an assortment of balls 

Joe


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> 370Z Coupe GT Manual now £28,000.


Where?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> [Do you know by chance what a fully loaded TT costs?
> 
> Joe


YES and it's worth every penny :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Richie
> 
> ...and how much would extended leather be?
> 
> Joe


Standard :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > [Do you know by chance what a fully loaded TT costs?
> ...


Double talk as usual, Andrew. You did not pay £28,000 or £27,500. You paid a lot more. How is that a comparison of worth? :lol: What is the price of a loaded TT with an engine and extras?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Richie
> ...


Either the other poster does not know what he is talking about or you bought a top of the range TT which comes with an engine and extras, which would have cost a lot more than you are prepared to admit, since it would destroy the idea of a intelligent comparison :lol: :lol:

Incidentally, does a tangoed TT cost more?

Joe


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

He has the TTS which does come with extended leather as standard, also has mag ride and quattro and is significantly faster, it's what I would call fully loaded... They I believe retail at nearly £35k.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

richieshore said:


> He has the TTS which does come with extended leather as standard, also has mag ride and quattro and is significantly faster, it's what I would call fully loaded... They I believe retail at nearly £35k.


The TTS has the same power as my iconic TT 268 bhp, but with less torque. Mine is lighter of course., but that's not the gist of my posts.

At £35,000 it's £7000 more than my preferred 370Z GT. (probably more than £7,000 if all the truth is known)

Quod erat demonstrandum.

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well if you cant stay in the Audi game..... you will have to downgrade to the Z then  

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you want a datsun with a crap plastic interior so be it , I could never buy one but each to their own .


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> If you want a datsun with a crap plastic interior so be it , I could never buy one but each to their own .


+1 the 370Z's a bit of a munter, with a pretty bad interior and from what I hear its not very refined


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think TTCool was referring to the car's ability more than it's looks. But I prefer the 350 to the 370 in terms of a design piece.

I haven't been inside either I hasten to add.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

richieshore said:


> I've driven quattro albeit in a diesel but really couldn't tell any difference,


Really? Not on islands? Or pulling out of junctions? I noticed the first time I drove mine properly. :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: *One for the windup merchants:

I wrote 'Personally the new TT has no attraction for me . I've owned the same iconic TT for 11 years with no desire to change to ANY other car' *


RTBI ( Read the bloody instructions) :lol: Next you will be posting about shmackems and all that crap. Go to bed it's too late for children to be up :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe I'm confused every couple of months you post up a new thread about the ageing datsun and how great it is and how crap the MkII is. If you have no intention of changing why keep posting this crap? To say your car is better than mine when you have modified or changed just about every compoment makes no sense . Your car is as much an original spec MkI as mine is.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Hark said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I've driven quattro albeit in a diesel but really couldn't tell any difference,
> ...


I don't tend to rag it in first gear.
quattro only makes the car 0.3 of a second quicker to 60 so it can't make too much difference. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate quattro and I'm sure if I had long term use of it especially in more adverse weather conditions I'd certainly see the benefit first hand, all I'm saying is that in no way is the FWD TT pointless.

I'd still say an FWD TT is easily comparable to the 370z GT, order an S-line black edition and they're the same price with pretty much the same options. From a quick look at the brochure the only thing the 370 has over the TT is heated seats and cruise control. And as mentioned earlier, sure it's a little bit quicker however you're paying £425 a year against £155 for tax and getting 26mpg against 43!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

richieshore said:


> I'd still say an FWD TT is easily comparable to the 370z GT, order an S-line black edition and they're the same price with pretty much the same options. From a quick look at the brochure the only thing the 370 has over the TT is heated seats and cruise control and RWD. And as mentioned earlier, sure it's a little bit quicker however you're paying £425 a year against £155 for tax and getting 26mpg against 43!


It's all horses for courses. I couldn't really justify spending that amount on a Nissan, but I appreciate the fact that it's probably a much better driver's car with RWD.

Having said that, I also am not a huge fan of the MKII. So if I was to come back to the Adui TT fold, it would probably be with a low-mileage MKI TTC.


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Pop quiz: If I drive 12000 miles per year, how many years do I need to drive in order for a £38k car that returns 36mpg to cost the same in total as a £27k car that returns 26mpg?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gyorgy said:


> Pop quiz: If I drive 12000 miles per year, how many years do I need to drive in order for a £38k car that returns 36mpg to cost the same in total as a £27k car that returns 26mpg?


More relevant is the retained value when you come to part ex your choice.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Gyorgy said:
> 
> 
> > Pop quiz: If I drive 12000 miles per year, how many years do I need to drive in order for a £38k car that returns 36mpg to cost the same in total as a £27k car that returns 26mpg?
> ...


As a %age the 370Z will retain the same as the TT. To refer back to the o/p, a new 370Z represents fantastic value set against it's competition.

Is it better than a TT, perhaps or perhaps not but at the current new price it's defo better value & probably a better prospect.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Gyorgy said:


> Pop quiz: If I drive 12000 miles per year, how many years do I need to drive in order for a £38k car that returns 36mpg to cost the same in total as a £27k car that returns 26mpg?


Is this relevant? How about if you compare two 28k cars, one does 43mpg and one 26? And don't forget to add that near £300 a year saving.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd have a 370 over a mk2 anyday......

if only it could do quattro, better mpg and better co2 for the tax.

Much better looking and rare compared to the mk2.

Tbh, with the state of petrol prices now I bet big engined cars are a goner?! Prices will not get lower EVER!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Is it better than a TT, perhaps or perhaps not but at the current new price it's defo better value & probably a better prospect.


I wouldn't say it's better value when they're pretty much the same price?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

richieshore said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Is it better than a TT, perhaps or perhaps not but at the current new price it's defo better value & probably a better prospect.
> ...


Richie

How are they pretty much the same price? I thought it had already been established that a back-to-back comparison showed that the TT is at least £7000 more.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The TT Coupe
Starting from £27,140 OTR


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

TTCool said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I don't think it has? I believe we established that a back to back comparison was pretty much the same price? TT coupe Black edition vs 370 GT, the 370 merely gained heated seats and cruise control and swapped FWD for RWD. I think that's a fair comparison?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

richieshore said:


> My TT is what I would say is all the TT you would ever need, if ordering again I may have added extended leather just to be flash, but other than that it's the 2.0 TFSI has, 19" alloys, Bose, xenon's, DRL LED's, Leather, MFSW, iPod dock, climate control, 6CD changer, and came to £27,500.


Mines faster, Handels better.. came with 2sets of alloys, Bose, Xeon's Leather, Climate control, and cost me £7000'00 for a extra £500 i could have 4 of mine vs your one car.... doesn't make sense to me :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The TT Coupe
> Starting from £27,140 OTR


Andrew

:lol: Why do you keep doing this? A MKII TT at £27,140 on the road is not even remotely as good a car and proposition as a new 370Z GT :roll: It may very well be listed (I have to trust you on that) but it is just silly to present as an intelligent comparison.

Wind up comes to mind :wink: .

Joe


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you lot all accountants?? You're supposed to be comparing the two cars, not their price and residuals. :?

I chose a TT over a 350Z, although I could tell from driving both the Z was the better performing car. That being said, I knew I wasn't the kind of driver to push it to the limits so I went with style over substance. Given the choice between a Mk2 and a 370Z I'm not sure which way I'd go - The 370Z is rarer and more striking than the new TT, so it no longer loses out in looks/road presence.

If my decision came down to residuals and MPG, I think I'd have to kill myself.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spandex said:


> Are you lot all accountants?? You're supposed to be comparing the two cars, not their price and residuals. :?
> 
> I chose a TT over a 350Z, although I could tell from driving both the Z was the better performing car. That being said, I knew I wasn't the kind of driver to push it to the limits so I went with style over substance. Given the choice between a Mk2 and a 370Z I'm not sure which way I'd go - The 370Z is rarer and more striking than the new TT, so it no longer loses out in looks/road presence.
> 
> If my decision came down to residuals and MPG, I think I'd have to kill myself.


Spandex, your post is very entertaining and honest.

How refreshing.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The TT Coupe
> Starting from £27,140 OTR


Andrew, I've just come off the 'phone to Teesside Audi. I spoke to BEN, in new car sales. A TTS coupe starts at £35,605. A pack is £1250 extra. Tango is another £510. Cruise is extra, as are other items, but I forgot to ask how much. Ben and I talked about the base model TT you are touting, which is in no way a match for the 370Z GT. If a base TT customer is happy with the base model that is fine but what is the point in comparing the base TT to a 370Z GT?

It is typical of you to leave out what you do not want others to know LOL. Your intransigence is breathtaking. You may think that is a good tactic, many would not. Honesty is always the best policy IMO.

I will continue to extol the virtues of other marques in the Other Marques section, regardless.

Regards

Joe

EDIT: £37,365 and rising, which makes the 370Z GT about £10,000 less as I referred to earlier.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Joe I'm confused every couple of months you post up a new thread about the ageing datsun and how great it is and how crap the MkII is. If you have no intention of changing why keep posting this crap? To say your car is better than mine when you have modified or changed just about every compoment makes no sense . Your car is as much an original spec MkI as mine is.


Andrew, allow me to unravel this silly spat. Now and then something appears in the motoring press or Piston Head links, what have you, concerning various marques and a model within those marques. Being a car enthusiast I pick up on said commentaries and post my feelings. That explains the 'every couple on months' you refer to. I doubt whether that spacing is correct but no matter.

To say the 370Z GT is an ageing Datsun is just silly. It bears no resemblance in looks, specification or quality compared to the old Datsun range. The 370Z GT is a great car witnessed by many many members of other forums. You know nothing about the technology on board a 370Z GT, believe me. You haven't seen inside and touched the finish, as I have. You've never driven one. I have driven my son-in-law's base Audi TT MKII and I can tell you it is nowhere near a 370Z GT.

I do not have any intention of changing my beloved TT but as a car enthusiast I expect to be able extol the virtues of any car I believe warrants such praise. I post information and comment about cars on this forum. I am a car enthusiast with every right to post in the Other Marques section.

I have never said my car is better than yours; how silly is that? I have said that the MKII holds no attraction for me. You yourself have invited comparisons between the original TT and the MKII which I may have picked up on and defended my corner.

My car is essentially still the TT I bought 11 years ago. The changes I've made could not in any sense be regarded as taking it away from of the MKI original design.

Joe


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The TT Coupe
> ...


How is a base TT no match to a 370Z GT?? It's certainly close and add in the black edition and it's a perfect match, a 370z is in no way a match for a TTS! It doesn't even stand up to the TT in my opinion which is evenly priced, I'm sure many people will prefer the 370 and many the TT but at the end of the day there's a reason the 370 is the same price as the TT and not the TTS.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I've just had a look at some interior pictures of the 370Z and they are nothing like the quality of the TT, infact I prefer the interior and exterior of the 350Z to it's later model. I'm not meaning to provoke but in my eyes the TT stands out much more for the better.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

richieshore said:


> How is a base TT no match to a 370Z GT?? It's certainly close and add in the black edition and it's a perfect match, a 370z is in no way a match for a TTS! It doesn't even stand up to the TT *in my opinion* which is evenly priced, I'm sure many people will prefer the 370 and many the TT but at the end of the day there's a reason the 370 is the same price as the TT and not the TTS.


In your opinon. :lol:

The base TT doesn't have a NA V6 engine, for a start.

Do you honestly think that the TTS "must" be better, just because Audi price it higher than the 370z.

There are, I'm certain, *many *reasons why the 370z is a similar price to the TT, rather than the TTS... but don't let the badge snobbery get in the way of judging each on their respective merits. Nissan have a serious sports car pedigree these days, with Skyline, GT-R and 350z / 370z cars. How many times have Audi held the production car record around Nurburgring, for example?

Sad to see the MKI vs MKII debate overspill into Other Marques - why don't you take that back to the regular TT forums? :lol:

If I was in the market for a ~£30k coupe, the 370z (in white, obviously) would be well up my shortlist. Having owned both TT and 350z (I had one of the first 1500 350z in the UK) I would say that my opinion on Nissan vs Audi does hold a little water. My 350z did 24k miles in 10 months, and was only traded for an S4 Avant because I needed the boot space.

Great little car, and the 370z is even better. Whereas, IMHO, the base TT has gone backwards and/or sideways since the MKI days.

It strikes me that the people with the most negative things to say about "Datsuns" are the ones who are just trying to justify their own purchase, and who actually know very little about the car (or marque) they insist on trashing.

Car choice is extremely subjective, and it is rarely easy to compare "like with like" - but trying to suggest that a FWD 2.0 TT is a fair comparison for a loaded, V6 RWD 370z on anything other than a price comparison is really oversimplifying things.

Keep posting, Joe... this is Other Marques, after all. Some of these TT fellows can't see past their own bonnet (or don't want to) and do need educating that there are other 2 door, mid-priced coupes available.

Now... the R8. Costs twice that of a TTS. Is it twice the car? :lol:

I very much doubt it. But it is very easy for Audi to justify the price difference over a TTS, and with more than enough punters happy to pay the difference. Just like Audi has lots of happy TTS customers. But does that make the TTS worth more than a 370z, or make it a "better" car because it costs more?

Whatever...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tim I'm more than happy with my choice and don't feel the need to justify it to anyone. If I did I wouldn't have chosen that colour that's for sure.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'm not saying it's a better car purely because of the cost, it's a better car all round just in general, I have no badge snobbery, I genuinely couldn't care less, (I even owned a renault once! :lol I bought the TT because in my eyes there is nothing better, I looked at the 370z amongst many others and I do quite like them. I just don't think it's as good as the TT which is the same price. The engine isn't exactly fantastic in the Z, as already mentioned it's far more expensive to tax and much worse on fuel, and what's the gain? 0.5 of a second to 60 and a nicer sound?? I'll stick with my easily tunable 2.0 thanks that after a £300 remap will be faster, better on fuel and still only £155 to tax! 

So to sumarise then, when buying the 370, I'm paying the same money for a car that doesn't look as good on the outside or the inside (my opinion of course) is crap on fuel and costs loads to tax for what? Because it's (cliche) 'more of a drivers car' and I get heated seats?? No thanks.

I know tax and mpg really aren't that important when you're looking at these sort of cars but it's certainly a nice bonus.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

richieshore said:


> I'm not saying it's a better car purely because of the cost, it's a better car all round just in general, I have no badge snobbery, I genuinely couldn't care less, (I even owned a renault once! :lol I bought the TT because in my eyes there is nothing better, I looked at the 370z amongst many others and I do quite like them. I just don't think it's as good as the TT which is the same price. The engine isn't exactly fantastic in the Z, as already mentioned it's far more expensive to tax and much worse on fuel, and what's the gain? 0.5 of a second to 60 and a nicer sound?? I'll stick with my easily tunable 2.0 thanks that after a £300 remap will be faster, better on fuel and still only £155 to tax!
> 
> So to sumarise then, when buying the 370, I'm paying the same money for a car that doesn't look as good on the outside or the inside (my opinion of course) is crap on fuel and costs loads to tax for what? Because it's (cliche) 'more of a drivers car' and I get heated seats?? No thanks.
> 
> I know tax and mpg really aren't that important when you're looking at these sort of cars but it's certainly a nice bonus.


How exactly are you measuring a base TT as a better car than the 370Z? Me thinks it's only better in your head & i know if it was my money which i think is the overall better purchase. Against a loaded TTS it's a closer call but I'd likely take the Audi, however I'd not pay £10k more for the Audi as it's not worth the difference.

I rate both cars but bang for buck you'd be hard pushed to beat the 370Z at this lower price point, even the Focus RS is a good few grand more.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

richieshore said:


> I'm not saying it's a better car purely because of the cost, it's a better car all round just in general, I have no badge snobbery, I genuinely couldn't care less, (I even owned a renault once! :lol I bought the TT because in my eyes there is nothing better, I looked at the 370z amongst many others and I do quite like them. I just don't think it's as good as the TT which is the same price. The engine isn't exactly fantastic in the Z, as already mentioned it's far more expensive to tax and much worse on fuel, and what's the gain? 0.5 of a second to 60 and a nicer sound?? I'll stick with my easily tunable 2.0 thanks that after a £300 remap will be faster, better on fuel and still only £155 to tax!
> 
> So to sumarise then, when buying the 370, I'm paying the same money for a car that doesn't look as good on the outside or the inside (my opinion of course) is crap on fuel and costs loads to tax for what? Because it's (cliche) 'more of a drivers car' and I get heated seats?? No thanks.
> 
> I know tax and mpg really aren't that important when you're looking at these sort of cars but it's certainly a nice bonus.


If everyone based their judgments on mpg, CO2 and VED, then sports cars wouldn't exist.

My opinion on the 370z's engine and looks differ wildly to yours - which just goes to show how subjective these things are.

I would take a 370z over a 2.0 TT in a heartbeat, without even thinking about it - but you're the opposite.

Nothing to do with it being a drivers' car, or it having heated seats.

TTS? That gets a bit closer - but it is still pretty tiring to hear people say "Oh, the TT (of whatever variant) is SOOO much better than the 370z, because it has 4 rings on the bootlid, and is a class above Jap-crap."

Nissan make a 4 seater car which is faster than most supercars, and there's not an Audi which can even get close to it, let alone for similar money. I think they know what they're doing - but I'm sure there will be someone along in the moment to tell me that the entry level A5 S-Line is a close match for the GT-R. After all, they're both 2 door, and probably cost a vaguely similar amount. :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Well it's all clearly subjective, nice to see different views and in the other debate on the MK2 forum a few more people agree with me. 

Personally for me, the TT is the better car, I prefer every single thing about it about from the performance. I'm not saying and never have said it's better because it's an audi, if they were the exact same cars only it was a Nissan TT I'd still prefer the TT, Christ if it was exactly the same and called a Chevy TT I'd have it. :lol: :lol:

Not sure why just because someone prefers something they're automatically a badge snob?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

richieshore said:


> Not sure why just because someone prefers something they're automatically a badge snob?


It was comments like:



> at the end of the day there's a reason the 370 is the same price as the TT and not the TTS.


Because we've already decided the equipment levels of the GT are higher, it has a V6 engine, is faster, rarer, and sounds better. But the reason you appear to be alluding to is the fact that it has a Nissan badge. The only other tangible reasons you gave were the mpg figures and the VED bracket - neither of which arguably are about the "car" itself, and are more about the ownership proposition. They're the downsides of having a car which is faster, sounds better, and has a V6 engine. :roll: :wink:

The MKII has grown on me, but the TTS and TTRS are potentially the only worthy successors to the groundbreaking MKI, and they cost a fair bit more than the equivalent competition. It has become a somewhat diluted and mass-market evolution of the original (although actually that probably started with the 150bhp MKI TTR) and the addition of the diesel to the range does nothing for the sporting image that the car really should have.

At least Nissan have stuck to their ethos, and have evolved the 350z into a faster, better handling, better specced and more nimble 370z, rather than trotted out endless underpowered and dull versions, as well as a range topper which (engine aside) doesn't really seem to set the world alight like the equivalent Porsche.

The MKII is similar to the Mini and the Beetle inasmuch as it is rather a pastiche of the original. Neither groundbreaking nor revolutionary, it is just a "nice" car to appeal to the masses.

But this is the Other Marques area, so I can say all of this without fear of reprisal. Anyway, since I'm between proper cars, what the feck do I know?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

jampott said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why just because someone prefers something they're automatically a badge snob?
> ...


This is irrelevant to badge snobbery? I was simply saying that the 370 because of it's price makes it more comparable to the TT over the TTS?

You say my only tangible reasons are mpg and ved but yours are just that it's faster and sounds better? It all comes down to what's important to you I guess. To me, it's a combination of all of those things put together with how it looks. I sat in the 370 and I just didn't like it, I sat in the TT and I loved it, it was the same story from the outside, I think the TT is one, if not the most gorgeous car on the road for sub 30k so that's what I bought.


----------

